# Tried a new, closer little lake today. Could've been fined$$



## richg99 (Apr 5, 2016)

This morning, rather than just yakking in my local pond, I decided to drive a bit to explore another venue. I have never fished there. It is in the middle of a fast-growing suburb of Houston. I think it was man-made, created by damming up a small stream. The "lake" now has million dollar homes surrounding much of it. There are a few, as yet undeveloped, nooks and crannies left, though. 

The very best part for me was that it was only 35 minutes from my house. My normal fishing spots around here are 1 1/2 to 2 1/2 hour drives. Any of the salt-water flats ( which I really enjoy fishing) means driving through downtown Houston traffic. Alternatively, I can spend an extra half hour going around town, using the expensive toll-road system. (One way with a trailer can easily cost me $10.00 or more). Adding in the van's gas price for a 160-mile round trip, and every trip is costly.

I dropped the 1652 G3 in, fired up her 50 h.p. motor and putt-putted across the narrow Northern end of the lake. After discovering a couple of inlets, I drifted and fished for a half-hour. I missed one small LM bass in the shade of a bridge; I had a 3 lbr ( my guess) come out and whack my frog on a shady shoreline. She stayed on for a while; then a did a nice jump while throwing froggy back at the boat. Darn, that was a nice fish! It was encouraging to find some decent fish in this pond.

Next, I putt-putted to the other side of the lake and into a cove that had 5 or 6 small boat docks. Each dock had a pontoon boat tied to it. I flipped my worm into the shady side of the first dock. No hungry fish there! 

While using my trolling motor to move to the next dock, on a lark, I threw my worm near the shoreline. That area was right in the middle of the bright sun. Outside temperatures were in the low 80's and I didn't think that any self-respecting bass would be lying in the muddy water, waiting for my lure. However, she did lie in wait, and nicely sucked in the blue senko style worm. She came to the net quickly and my day was made!

I wanted to fish the remaining docks in the back of the cove...but...that's when I noticed that every boat in the area had an electric motor. Not a trolling motor, but a real motor, run by electricity. In Texas!!! can you imagine!!! such a thing? First electric-only lake that I've ever seen down here.

Well, I decided that, before I fish anymore, I better know whether or not I've been breaking the rules all day, using my 50 h.p Johnson to get from place to place. 

I immediately headed back into the launch dock, using only my trolling motor. Indeed, I found out that I had been breaking the law. Luckily for me, no Texas Rangers were patrolling that morning. I recovered the boat and quickly left the park.

Oh, well, one fat bass..and a couple of others that I missed, and a new place to fish....with my kayak the next time, though.

Ha Ha richg99


----------



## TNtroller (Apr 5, 2016)

Congrats on a "successful" day of fishing and avoiding "the man". :LOL2:


----------



## Seon (Apr 5, 2016)

That would have been a big, "Whoops" for sure [-X .

Forutunate you escaped =D> :LOL2: .


----------



## Kismet (Apr 5, 2016)

and you better believe that a "McMansion" impoundment would be strictly policed, with rules enforced, maybe even MORE enforced for non-residents. :?


----------



## richg99 (Apr 5, 2016)

I have to admit that I am shocked to find a no-motor lake around here. Especially since the guy who founded that suburb was a BIG Oil and Gas man.

I understand the reasons, though. If I could afford a multi-million dollar house, I wouldn't want some red-neck yahoo rumbling by my dock with his 300 h.p. Bass boat at 5:00 a.m..

All of the lakes that are in the TN. subdivsion in which I spend summers are no-wake. You still have some motor noise, but no jet skis or other "action" on the waters. My little pond here in TX has an NO MOTORS of ANY KIND policy. That means no trolling motors at all! Good thing I can still paddle my yak, and pedal my paddle boat.

All is good!

richg99


----------



## Basstrackertx17 (May 10, 2016)

richg99 said:


> This morning, rather than just yakking in my local pond, I decided to drive a bit to explore another venue. I have never fished there. It is in the middle of a fast-growing suburb of Houston. I think it was man-made, created by damming up a small stream. The "lake" now has million dollar homes surrounding much of it. There are a few, as yet undeveloped, nooks and crannies left, though.
> 
> The very best part for me was that it was only 35 minutes from my house. My normal fishing spots around here are 1 1/2 to 2 1/2 hour drives. Any of the salt-water flats ( which I really enjoy fishing) means driving through downtown Houston traffic. Alternatively, I can spend an extra half hour going around town, using the expensive toll-road system. (One way with a trailer can easily cost me $10.00 or more). Adding in the van's gas price for a 160-mile round trip, and every trip is costly.
> 
> ...



Lucky Lucky..
Glad you made it out with an honest mistake.
I got stopped by the warden today myself. He really liked my boat. I said that's what you said last year when you stopped me. Lol
He goes. OH YEA.....
It is what it is but I couldn't move to an area with restrictions like that...
My boy has a camper that the camp rules are a 10 hp max. Not lake rule or state.
There are bass boats like mine and bigger with 9.9 on them. pitiful to say the least. Not worth it.
Anyway,
A pic from me. Pre spawn. Water 58 so getting close....
Caught 3 like this as well as other assorted species. 
Glad you had a good day.


----------



## richg99 (May 10, 2016)

Nice fish. Was that from the Woodlands?
richg99


----------



## Basstrackertx17 (May 10, 2016)

richg99 said:


> Nice fish. Was that from the Woodlands?
> richg99


If you mean stumps and overhangs, yes and no.
Mostly a light drop off and then skimmed the milfoil with a slow retrieve.


----------



## richg99 (May 10, 2016)

Ha Ha,,,,I JUST noticed that you are from Maine. The Woodlands is a small suburb of Houston TX.

Lake Woodlands is the small lake that I was fishing. Pretty much as far from Maine as we could get on the "third coast"..here in Texas.

regards, richg99


----------

